# Roof of Mouth squishy



## beausmom17 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all. I have a 3 year old golden retriever and noticed something strange when we were playing earlier.

I accidentally grabbed him playing earlier and felt the roof of his mouth. Near his front teeth, the roof of his mouth is pretty squishy and soft, is this normal?

I’ve seen some comments saying it’s normal and some saying it’s not. There’s no redness, abnormal look, he’s not reluctant to eat, normal appetite etc. he does paw his mouth sometimes and he’s been doing it a little more the past couple days. Any feedback is helpful!


----------



## beausmom17 (Feb 19, 2021)

I want to add that only the very front by his front teeth is squishy and soft, the farther back you go it gets harder or more rigid


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is more than likely normal anatomy.









What Is That?! - Incisive Papilla | Clarendon Animal Care


One of the most important topics studied in vet school is anatomy - as veterinarians, we need to know what is normal and what isn’t. Most pet owners…




clarendonanimalcare.com


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

OK, so fess up, how many of you have stuck your fingers in your dogs mouth after reading it?


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> OK, so fess up, how many of you have stuck your fingers in your dogs mouth after reading it?


LOL! I didn’t need to. 

I noticed the same thing weeks ago and just chalked it up to him not being fully grown yet.


----------

